# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > Dream Yoga >  >  Raising The Bar with Skybridge (Workbook)

## Skybridge

Alright this is my workbook that I will be using during Sivason's Dream Yoga course.

I have, on my own, been trying to raise the big K for sometime now but I've felt like I've been in need of some guidance on the matter. I practice Ashtanga yoga and meditate every night.

I hope that this course will give me more knowledge and more insight into my own spiritual path and will help me grow as a person.

----------


## Skybridge

*Version 1: Listening to a Noisy World.*

Level 1) This one was simple as I do it every night. Mostly it's me breathing, cars going past my house, the wind and the walls of my room making sounds. But then there are sounds that I can not identify at all. Vibrating sounds that are similar to that of a computer running, but it's not (because I don't have my computer or anything else on) and it's not that exact sound. It's hard to describe. But it's a vibrating sound.

Level 2) This was a bit trickier. I could literally feel my head trying to fit all sounds in. Mostly there are not so many noises to perceive when I'm meditating because my entire house is quiet. But as I got more into the meditation I began to pick up more and more of these "vibrant" sounds and I tried, like the lesson told me to, to observe all of these at the same time. I lost myself in my meditation after awhile and most of the sounds were shut off except for the vibrant ones and then.... A drop of water. To my left. It was a drop of water hitting water. I heard it once, so crystal clear in my left ear. I didn't hear it on my right ear. Very odd since I was inside my room at the time. I was so surprised that I lost my concentration and was pulled out of the meditative trance that I was in.

Level 3) This was interesting because I practice this on a daily basis. So it was not something new to me. I think it's really difficult to pay attention to all of your senses. The furthest I have gone is smell, feel, hearing, and seeing. But as soon as I add touch I began to lose track of one of the others.
I tried to just fit in all of the sounds as well. This was not so difficult when walking around. It is more difficult in meditation because it's so quiet. When you have more life around you, it's so much easier. Strange.. But it was a really good exercise.

----------


## Sivason

These first exercises actually increase your neural net capacity to observe subtle sensory inputs at the same time. Spend time on them, if holding awareness of multiple inputs is difficult then keep working on it. You can move to various lessons as you see fit, but keep working on each of them,or switch back and forth. 

Kundalini hint: I will someday ask you to become simultaniously fully aware of multiple chakras, and this is where that skill starts.

----------


## Skybridge

*Version 2: Feel an Intense World.*

Level 1 & 2) There were tons of different sensations in my body that I hadn't noticed before doing the exercise. The more I concentrated the more sensations I discovered. The interesting thing that I discovered was that my body felt like it was split in two. My right side felt different then my left. More.. Relaxed I suppose. Like for example my eye socket on my right side felt dozy. And my left was a bit more "strained". It was a weird sensation. I had never noticed this before I did the exercise. I know that during the day e.g. when I'm lifting weights at the gym I need to focus extra hard so that my left side makes as much as an effort as my right side (so I don't get disproportionate muscles). I've gotten better at this but it's a weird sensation. Like I'm always looking through my right eye, never the left. It really got me thinking when I did the exercise because it was so clear to me when I did it during meditation. I discovered later on during the meditation that my body seemed to "fuse" together and I no longer had this sensation of being dual. Logical & emotional.

Level 3) This wasn't that hard. But when trying to focus on both the sense of seeing _and_ feeling, it became a bit trickier.

Level 4 & 5) I did this after my meditation when I turned in. I didn't have any problems staying awake. I usually do this when trying to get into sleep paralysis. But this time it felt different, I think it has to do with my objective being different this time around plus that I usually don't spend much time really "getting to know" my body. As I went through the different parts of my body I got the feeling that my body was smaller then it is. Like I had just now noticed how my body felt. I could feel my it pressing down upon the sheets of the bed. I had a pulsating feeling at the tip of my fingers and toes. Like my heart made itself known there. And when I started to focus a lot more on the feeling I found that a pricking sensation could be felt throughout my entire body. After this I rolled over to my side and shortly after that allowed myself to go to sleep.

I'm learning more and more from these exercises. Mostly bodily sensations that I had not been aware of before. I feel this is good.
I yet again encountered a strange phenomenon when in meditation. It seems that there are strange occurrences every night during my meditation sessions. Nothing has scared me so far because it has felt so natural. But I find certain things and feelings very interesting. Like when I lose myself in a trance I feel like I don't reside in my body at all.

On a side note. I have, not a problem but, a strong feeling of my third eye chakra. Sometimes when exiting out of meditation the feeling is so powerful that I actually become a bit worried. I don't know if I can close it 100% either. I can feel it almost always. Even right now when I'm writing this, I can feel it but it's not so strong during the day unless I'm doing something that will make it open itself a bit more. There are different settings that will make it open itself. But during meditation or after meditation it is very strong.
I have felt the throat chakra as well but that was only in meditation and I have not encountered anything strange with this chakra, except that when I felt it during meditation it was a very strong feeling. Similar to the third eye chakra. Anyway I thought I'd just mention this.

I'm going to take your advice and go back to these exercises every day. I feel like I'm learning more and more from them, not just keeping my attention on different sounds and sensations but it feels like I am also learning more about my own body.

----------


## Sivason

A very nice workbook entry. I am glad you are finding these exercise worth doing. If any questions come up I am here to help.

----------


## Skybridge

*Version 3: Mixing it up.*

_Level 1, 2 & 3_
I've been doing the exercises from version 1 and 2 regularly and I didn't find this one that hard. On the last one, however, I found myself biting down several times before actually succeeding with controlling all motions at the same time. Again, great exercise. I'm starting to become really good at controlling and being aware of several things at the same time.

Also, I have to add, after been doing these exercises for a few days now I've been really noticing what my body feels like compared to the dream world. Even though I haven't had any lucid ones I still am aware inside the dream of how it feels like to be in that kind of mindset and in the dream body. It's very interesting. I've noted that the same state of mind I'm in while I'm dreaming is the same state of mind that I am in when I am.. Daydreaming or very focused about something. I noticed this at first while I was running on the treadmill at the gym. I sort of "disappeared" from my conscious body, only focusing on the task at hand. It's hard to explain without it sounding crazy but it's the exact same feeling when I daydream and I "go along with my thoughts". Like when I'm walking my dog and I listen to music, I often go on auto-pilot and disappear inside daydreams. I noticed that this state of mind is the exact same state of mind that I am in when I'm inside my dreams, except that my body feels different as well. I've started doing reality checks when I disappear into my fantasy during the day now because of this. It might help me become aware in my dream.

It's very strange. When I'm inside my dreams I am not aware (not lucid) but I am always aware of what I am thinking and what it feels like. It's like I'm too comfortable in the dream and DON'T want to take control. I consciously choose NOT to become lucid.

----------


## Skybridge

Just wanted to post and say that I am not abandoning the lessons. I've decided to try the methods under a certain period of time (a week or so each) and _then_ post the results in my workbook.

----------


## Sivason

Great, there is no need to rush any of this.

----------


## Skybridge

I'm afraid I have to cancel my participation in this class because I just got a job offer abroad and will be spending the rest of the year offshore on a boat. I'm going to be working far too much and quite possibly without an internet connection so I'm afraid I have to continue this when I get back.

I really do want to thank you Sivason for some great exercises that I will carry with me. You have been of much help to me so far and I hope I will continue learning.

----------


## Sivason

Wow, sounds exciting! What kind of job? Is it a fishing, or research boat? Anyways, keep up your own path, and let me know some day how the big adventure turned out.

----------

